

Kickasstorrents Disappears From Google After Penalty - dsr12
https://torrentfreak.com/kickasstorrents-disappears-from-google-after-penalty-150718/

======
higherpurpose
Right after another "error" on Google's part (which they never admitted to
actually):

[https://torrentfreak.com/chrome-blocks-major-torrent-
sites-o...](https://torrentfreak.com/chrome-blocks-major-torrent-sites-over-
harmful-programs-150710/)

Saying torrents sites need to be blocked because they might contain some
malware on some torrents out of millions, is really stretching it. If they
really only cared about blocking it for malware to protect the users, then
they should only be blocking those specific torrent pages, not the _whole
site_. That's just as extreme as SOPA was - blocking a whole site because some
user might upload some copyright infringement material.

